# where's a good place for ATV parts



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Does any one have a good connection for ATV parts?
I need a back rack for a 2007 500 sportsman Polaris.
Every internet site I look at has a phone number to call for a price? Whats up with that?
All other parts have a price but that "back rack".
Please advise.
thank you.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Call Mountain High Motorsports @ 801-565-1300. If they don't have it, they'll know where to get it. Best Polaris shop in Utah.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is a link of a former classmate who founded this business http://www.motofrugals.com/ don't know much about it though.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

try http://www.bikebandit.com i have bought parts for my honda Foreman, and they had great prices.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Have you tried ebay. I just typed in my particular atv and it brought of a list of many different items and decent prices.


----------

